# Finn loved Santa



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I love that Finn had such tender moments with Santa. I hope that Santa takes bones and toys to all the angel pups. There will never be a day that I don't miss that gentle soul and all the love he gave so many, me especially.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures of your beautiful boy, they're really special, wonderful memories.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Pictures that make such great memories !!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The photos are absolutely beautiful, such precious memories.


----------



## TravelingTexan (May 20, 2016)

Finn's Fan,

I've noticed you mention you know of some great breeders and who to avoid in the area, but don't want to mention it in a public forum. My wife and I have been on the waiting list with Sunnyridge for about 1.5 years now and it seems they are shutting down their operations. We got an amazing dog from them 10 years ago and he is the picture of perfect health and still acts like a puppy. We want to get a new puppy for him to help train with his wonderful traits and make sure we never go without a golden. Could you recommend a great breeder or two in the area? I sent you a friend's request but I can't message you yet.

Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

The pictures of Finn with Santa are SO PRECIOUS!
I, too, hope Santa is passing out a whole bunch of toys at the Bridge!!00


----------

